# [CKT] Reloj 24hrs, Pizarras de Beisbol y Basquetbol



## Leinhart (Nov 4, 2007)

Saludos!

Aquí están unos circuitos de un reloj de 24horas, una pizarra de beisból y una pizarra de basquetbol, todo hecho en CircuitMaker 2000 (formato *.ckt).

Añado también sus explicaciones para que puedan serles de utilidad.

Suerte.

Mis disculpas si no iba en esta sección; no encontré la apropiada para postear circuitos digitales terminados.


----------



## el boricua (Ene 21, 2010)

quiero saber la forma como abril el documento, que lo descargue y no me quiere abril.

la pizarra de beisbol, no se puede abril


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2010)

Esto es válido para toda clase de archivos de extensión desconocida, o sea que no se sabe quién loa abre.

1) Se van a esta página:    http://filext.com/
2) Ponen la extensión del archivo que quieren abrir, en este caso "CKT"
3) La página les indica uno o varios programas que pueden abrir ese archivo y a veces da alguna información sobre que cosa es el archivo


----------

